# south bend-9  troubles



## gonzo (Jun 30, 2017)

he worm in my compound has been sticking and applying oil to it does no good.

Obviously I must take it out and I have removed the key leaving the pin still in.

It appears that the pin was driven  in from the outside and hitting it from the inside doesn't look viable.

I am assuming that the pin is what holds the end ring in place ( or not ).

Any guidance in removing the worm would be valuable.

So would a parts breakdown.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## brino (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi gonzo,

I'm not sure if you mean the compound slide lead screw.
Supplying a picture would help.

You don't say exactly what model and year, but this document:
http://hobby-machinist.com/resources/1935-repair-parts-for-south-bend-lathes-bulletin-19-b-pdf.2869/
(Repair Parts for South Bend Lathes from 1935 covering 9" to 18" models)

has this on page 10:



and this on page 11:



If the above does not apply to your lathe, you might check for other useful documents here:
http://hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/

-brino


----------



## gonzo (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh gawd! My 75 year old brain has failed me again.
When I typed compound, I really meant apron. My face is red.
Anyhow, here is photos of the worm I am trying to remove from the APRON.
I hope they help.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 30, 2017)

It's been a few years since I rebuilt the one I have.  I think you're going to have to take everything else off the apron before the worm can be removed.  The pin has to be removed as shown in yu picture, then the nut should come off easily.  Don't remember if it is a right handed thread or if it's left hand.


----------



## brino (Jun 30, 2017)

gonzo said:


> Oh gawd! My 75 year old brain has failed me again.
> When I typed compound, I really meant apron. My face is red.



No worries!
The pdf in my link above does have some exploded views and parts list of the apron, but likely not the detail you need.
I'm sure someone will be along with the details.......
-brino


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 30, 2017)

You are trying to get that pin out, correct?   Why can't you just knock that pin into the hole? Or  use a C Clamp with a socket on the out side to press the pin out?


----------



## gonzo (Jun 30, 2017)

4ssss said:


> You are trying to get that pin out, correct?   Why can't you just knock that pin into the hole? Or  use a C Clamp with a socket on the out side to press the pin out?


Actually, that's what  did but I was worried that it was a tapered pin. However I took a chance and was able to knock it to the inside.
Sadly, what I thought was the trouble wasn't and now I am thinking it is in the gear box. It appears that I will have to take the head off to get the gear box screws out. A fearful undertaking.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 30, 2017)

Don't be in a rush to take that head off. Use a drag link socket to remove those screws.


https://www.drapertools.com/product...Drive-Elora-3mm-Plain-Slot-Screwdriver-Socket


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2017)

4ssss said:


> You are trying to get that pin out, correct?   Why can't you just knock that pin into the hole? Or  use a C Clamp with a socket on the out side to press the pin out?


because it is a a tapered pin, you need to use a small pin punch from the inside and knock it out. Set it up so the pin is facing either up or down and you should not have a problem.


----------



## gonzo (Jun 30, 2017)

4ssss said:


> Don't be in a rush to take that head off. Use a drag link socket to remove those screws.
> 
> 
> https://www.drapertools.com/product...Drive-Elora-3mm-Plain-Slot-Screwdriver-Socket


Perhaps my lathe has had the gear box added since one of the screw heads is partially covered by the head casting.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2017)

Not sure but some lathes have a shear pin on the lead screw. If it's slipping and or jerky in the movement it may be there.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 1, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Not sure but some lathes have a shear pin on the lead screw. If it's slipping and or jerky in the movement it may be there.


Thanks but I have found that the only time it hangs up is upon starting and when the left selector is in the "A" position.
Otherwise it works just fine.
I am wondering if perhaps there is a piece of swarf  jammed in one of the gear teeth.


----------



## brino (Jul 1, 2017)

gonzo said:


> I am wondering if perhaps there is a piece of swarf jammed in one of the gear teeth.



My gearbox is open on the bottom. With a mirror and a flash light I could even count all the teeth on the gears.
You may be able to see in before tearing into it.

-brino


----------



## pjf134 (Aug 1, 2017)

If 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 your head is over one of the screws for the gearbox it is most likely a 10" Lathe. The 9" does not cover the screws as in newer 2 lever gear boxes. This pic is from a 9". If I remember the star wheel is adjustable for turning the feed on or off if that is your problem.
Paul


----------

